# My Rhomb



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all

Its gotten alot chunkier and bigger in the last 6 months i am well happy with it and considering the stress i had when i added baking soda to the tank! check my thread it was not fun but worked out well on the end thanks to the support and advice from members on this site members









my pics are not the best but i hope you like my rhomb

The first and last pics are when i first got it i do have a vid of it but unable to post says wrong file??

cheers

kane


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice set and rhom!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad things worked out!!

To upload a video, I would use photobucket.com... create a free account, upload your video, and then use the /IMG link in your post.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that is one sexy ass rhomb!!!!!!!!!
wow! 
just wow








i can just picture that thing lurking in the waters off some amazon river bank waiting for something to fall into the water


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

thank you for your comments









It has gotten so much bigger in the last 6 months and so much more bolder always swimming around still not 100% confident when u go all the way upto the tank but a foot away its right up to the front of the tank, it doesn't get skittish just stops when you have your head upto the glass but if its just your finger against the glass it is fine and has started to follow, oh when in the room its always watches and reacts to peoples movements and attacks the glass, I am so happy with my rhomb not a chance of getting rid but will need a bigger tank possibly in 6 months

thanx again for your comments









kane


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ sweet
my rhombs (3 of them) were all skittish for the most part. they wouldnt run and hide but would definitely prefer dimmer lighting and not a lot of traffic. i think like most fish though if they are brought up in a certain environment they will get use to it over time. 
yours sounds like a fun fish







im glad youre having a blast with him man. whats his name?


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice Rhom, I have a bowfront tank to 155, what size is yours?


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

thanx for your comments







yes i am well happy with its confidence and growth rate I am staying on top of water chages at least every 3 days feeding every other day, bass and salmon, I will need a bigger tank very soon looking at a 4x2x2 as i dont have space for a bigger tank, I will then move my elong from its 3ft 125 liter to the 180 liter JuweL. Rusty the blck is currently in a 180 liter.

cheers again

kane


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would shoot for a 125 gallon for your rohm thats just me he deserves the room.My juvy is in a 75 gallon and I plan on a up grade to at least a 125!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

absolutely rusty the 4x2x2 will be perfect cant wait to get one it will roam up and down like crazy it is limited at moment







its just grown so fast, and i cant wait to move the elong into the 180 liter as at the moment it is in the bedroom it wil be so much better in the lounge, with more interaction it will become so much more bolder and fun, oh it eats straight away just a bit timid possibly due to the recent move im sure in a few weeks it will be ok

kane


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^ sweet
> my rhombs (3 of them) were all skittish for the most part. they wouldnt run and hide but would definitely prefer dimmer lighting and not a lot of traffic. i think like most fish though if they are brought up in a certain environment they will get use to it over time.
> yours sounds like a fun fish
> 
> ...


This was brought in from the wild not long before i brought it and was kept in a tank with no light by the previous keeper so i was very impressed how it took to the lighting and how active it was on day one

oh name well i dont have one for it lol but the kids call it pirany!!

cheers

kane


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

A name is important!lol!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pirany








thats cute
gotta name your fish though. i find i just naturally name my fish. ill come home one day and just start callin him something and be like...oh....guess thats your name now


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Good job, Kane!...







...definitely keep us posted!...


----------

